# How to Wire a Three-Phase Motor



## HMF (Sep 28, 2010)

These documents may help you to wire, or re-wire, the motor to your machine.

Enjoy!


Best,

Nelson


----------



## e44sp (Dec 8, 2010)

The wires that come out out of the motor have numbers on them, put these number like the way that is on the way these high and low volts show you, just remember that low volt is 240v, and 480v is the high. If it doesn't go the right way just change two of the line leads that way will run the other way


(I hope you don't mind..I corrected some spelling to make it clearer....excellent post!  Dave Young)


----------



## WDG (Jan 23, 2015)

If at all possible, *always check the motor to see if there is a plate* on it that gives you the directions for wiring the motor.   The diagram that was shown is very good and accurate, however, I  once, and only once, encountered a Westinghouse 75 HP 3ph motor that had a different wiring?????   Don't know why but as I was wiring it up I happened to look at the diagram and got confused.  Looking at it the second time I realized it was different..  Don't know why and have never seen it since.


----------

